# Do You Eat Three Meals A Day?



## SeaBreeze (Jul 22, 2014)

I only eat a small breakfast, and dinner...no lunch at all.  For breakfast I'll just have coffee, maybe a banana, couple of cookies, or plain greek yogurt with lemon juice, organic/raw honey, topped with either flaxseeds or hemp hearts.

How many meals do you eat everyday?  each:


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 22, 2014)

I eat just one meal a day (well 2 if you call half a banana at breakfast a meal).

I eat when I get home at night, maybe have some fruit at lunchtime if I get time!

I eat lunch and dinner at weekends!


----------



## Steve (Jul 23, 2014)

We eat breakfast when we get up which is somewhere between 11:00am and noonish..
I always make a big meal consisting of a 6 oz. glass of fresh OJ, an omelette (or scrambled) with 3 eggs each with some veggie and shredded cheese added, 2 slices of Turkey bacon each, a bannana each, and a large mug of brewed coffee.... 
By the time we finish eating all this, it is way past 1:00pm if not later..

We don't eat any lunch ......  A diet pop, an apple, or a piece of fruit is all we have..

Supper is around 7:00pm ish and again is a complete main meal...

I go to bed around 1:00am or so but I am up (as now) during the night for a while..
Princess goes to bed around 2:30 to 3:00am or so ....

One last thing........... We are on "low carb" which means we don't eat any of these 5 foods...
Anything made with flour of any kind..
Rice..
Sugar.. . We use Splenda
Potatoes of any kind..
Corn of any kind ..

Other than that, we eat almost everything ..............


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 23, 2014)

Our meals vary a lot. Usually not much breakfast ( though it can be my favorite meal). One real meal a day is the norm with  a snack of some kind later.


----------

